

Ask HN: Where can I learn more about Random Forests? - villagefool

After reading this http://strataconf.com/strata2012/public/schedule/detail/22658 I am interested in learning/understanding what random forests or ensembles of decision trees are. Can someone please recommend suitable resources?
Thanks
======
_delirium
There's always the original paper
<http://oz.berkeley.edu/users/breiman/randomforest2001.pdf>

------
ncray
Chapter 15 of
[http://www.stanford.edu/~hastie/local.ftp/Springer/ESLII_pri...](http://www.stanford.edu/~hastie/local.ftp/Springer/ESLII_print5.pdf)

~~~
villagefool
Great, thanks

